# Official Tough Enough Discussion Thread 4/18



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Big Show casts his shadow over “WWE Tough Enough,” as the pressure of competition brings the tension between two contestants to a boiling point, and emotional stress takes its toll on another. Watch USA’s hit reality series, Monday at 8/7 CT.

Discuss.​


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Can they get rid of that hideous double-chinned girl, Rima? Thanks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Can they get rid of that hideous double-chinned girl, Rima? Thanks.



:no::no::no::no:


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> :no::no::no::no:


What does that black mole above her lip do it for you?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Rima is quite hot but everybody has their taste.

Big Show and Stacy Keibler visit today. Big Show will obviously slam these kids around. Not sure what Stacy will do.


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Rima is quite hot but everybody has their taste.
> 
> Big Show and Stacy Keibler visit today. Big Show will obviously slam these kids around. Not sure what Stacy will do.


I think that she will show that it takes more than t&a to be a succesful womens wrestler in the WWE


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Austin kicking the shit out of Luke.
Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Bring it!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I really dislike Mickael.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

good show, horrible music


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

mickael is an absolute bully! no time for people like that


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I want a Bill DeMott alarm clock.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Striker said:


> I really dislike Mickael.


He's a cock of the highest order.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

This is the best fucking show on television.

I'm psyched right now.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

send Michelle home please


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I love that Austin enjoys their pain


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Eric is a damn embarrassment.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

How did jacked up Maven lost to Rhima?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn Steve, just lace those boots up one more time.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Loving Tough Enough. It's like having the main event before the show (RAW) starts.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

miss usa is a good runner...


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

I think this is fixed and this is the first sort of moment i have come to this conclusion since the series begun.
There is NO WAY rima would have beaten mickael and that other guy absolutely no way


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

So, what did I miss?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't worry about Mickael. When this is done, he'll either be a jobber or jobless.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The winner of the run reminds me of Alex Riley


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ChazThrasher said:


> I think this is fixed and this is the first sort of moment i have come to this conclusion since the series begun.
> There is NO WAY rima would have beaten mickael and that other guy absolutely no way


Perhaps certain aspects of it are scripted, but I don't think the _entire _show is.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually it is possible that Rima could beat those guys. Just because you are an athletic guy, it doesn't mean that you can run long distances. Rima is probably conditioned to run to keep her "figure".

Eric on the other hand..

Austin makes it so obvious whenever hes reading from a script to describe people.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Miss 11 years go home


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

michelle goin' home


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

bye bye Michelle


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Michelle will get eliminated.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That weave...she needs to go. lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Shivaki said:


> Actually it is possible that Rima could beat those guys. Just because you are an athletic guy, it doesn't mean that you can run long distances.


This.

Some guys are jacked up but can't do cardio to save their lives.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That's right, fuck you Mickael.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wellllllllllllllllllll its the Big Shooooow


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Hahahaha mickael getting picked on


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

come on Big Show, you aren't in the best of shape either


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Its technique day and they bring in the Big Show?


bring Jericho or DB in!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Eric better put in more effort now.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn, that stool that Show's sitting on is definitely tough enough.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Austin in the ring


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> This.
> 
> Some guys are jacked up but can't do cardio to save their lives.


CoughbatistaCough


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Austin looking pretty damn good right there. Maybe he really does have one more run in him.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda like luke. seems like an ok guy.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

So, does that mean the best student gets a Stunner???


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Austin in the ring


:agree:


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

its obvious she is going to leave on her own...might be double elimination?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

thank God she's going home.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

michelle crying alot in this episode


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jonny Fairplay doesn't even know who he's talking to. He's probably on acid with a prostitute.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Is piper her daughter?


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Roddy piper went to mom's apparently


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank God Michelle is going home.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I think this thing is going to come down to Luke and AJ.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Good, go home Michelle. You're trash.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hated watching that run. It takes training to build cardio. I got up to 5 mile runs 4 times a week and then I got sick one week...missed about a month, came crashing down. Bleh.


On topic, Eric seems to disappoint everyone at every opportunity yet he gets more chances.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

michelle needs to go.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RICHARD LEWIS!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Austin needs to come back for one last WWE Championship run.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Trash or not, WWE needs divas like her. Who else is gonna get fed to Kong after she runs through the roster?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

The only thing that I don't like about this show is that they make it so obvious on whos going each week with the extra focus on whos gonna get eliminated. Michelle definatly looks like shes next to go.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Michelle is so...annoying. You didn't know you were going to leave your kid while on the road? Give me a break.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

She calls him Stone Cold :lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

wow, she eliminated herself


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And she took someone's spot that really wanted it.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Austin's face lol...at least he didn't flip out on her, yet


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Full House moment with Steve Austin. I love it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Stunner please!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Thank fucking god.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

the calm Stone Cold


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

damnit, austin should have gone off on her for taking a spot


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Michelle is so...annoying. You didn't know you were going to leave your kid while on the road? Give me a break.


I don't really want to defend her, because she pisses me off. But you probably don't realise until you're actually gone.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

she acts like she wasn't going to get kicked off this week anyways...

annoying till the end


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

No! Michelle!

Now who's going to job to Kong?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

spirit squad 2.0


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Spirit Squad!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

The Spirit Squad?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought the Spirit Squad got sent back to OVW!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dice Darwin said:


> No! Michelle!
> 
> Now who's going to job to Kong?


Miss USA

I love how Austin and Trish say they are athletes, hasn't Vince banned that?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

It's the rest of the Spirit Squad!

I wish Michelle the best. However, these people crying over missing family and NOT GIVING THEIR ALL really makes me gringe when I know that theres others that wanted to be on this show.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jeremiah is so awesome.

STACY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Great a gayer version of the Spirit Squad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooooge


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I love Jeremiah. lol

Funny as hell, but committed.

Still my pick.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

STACY!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

******* wants a threesome...


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Mmmmm, Stacy.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

omfg, they almost broke rima


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

erik copped a feel on rima


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

OH MY GOD, STACY!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Stacy Keibler o_0


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Booker's face :lmao


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Universal Studios? Never seen a crowd like that... >.<


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Book owns :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The smile with no Teefus cracked me up!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this is a little out there...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Every time I see Skidmarks I think of this...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Booker T: What the fuck is these n*ggas doing?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Kazz said:


> Universal Studios? Never seen a crowd like that... >.<


what about tna ?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

a guy is going home 100% today, I'll say Mikael


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

manchesterdud said:


> what about tna ?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Stacy Keibler...God knows how many times I have fantasized about her. I just loved how her ass was shaped like a little heart. Splooge.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

I hope that was on a day of TNA's tapings so that the TNA stars could laugh their asses off.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

"The Tauntician" said:


> I hope that was on a day of TNA's tapings so that the TNA stars could laugh their asses off.


the show was taped in LA...


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

"The Tauntician" said:


> I hope that was on a day of TNA's tapings so that the TNA stars could laugh their asses off.


Why laugh? Half these people will end up burying the originals in TNA.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Skidmarks >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mickael


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Wasn't sure about that (having been to Orlando's Universal Studios it just looked so similar that I just assumed). Still, can't see what cheerleading would have to with technique. If anything, it would tie in more with dealing with having so many eyes trained on you (i.e. an audience).


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Feck, almost gave him a brainbuster.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mikael is going home I think...


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

I honestly have no idea who this white girl is


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

My future wife Rima looks incredible when she gets physical.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Skidmarks >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mickael


truth.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

nice selling Skidmarks


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Skidmark is fantastic! :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
Skidmarks FTW!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Skidmark BETTER be getting cut this week.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> I honestly have no idea who this white girl is


me either

skidmarks


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oversell much, Skidmarks???


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Skidmarks another fucking Heath Slater.
I called it


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Skidmarks :lmao


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

It bothers me that the only big man there is so out of shape.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Luke, Mikael, Skidmarks: final three...Luke will survive but he will get drilled


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

martyn is awesome


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Luke hating now.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I would lol if Luke ended in the bottom 3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I called it when the show started. Martin is my pick to win it all


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

When I look at Luke I see Randy Orton.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

lko


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Martin looks like a swollen Evan Bourne :lmao


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Stuff like this makes you REALLY appreciate great ring workers like Benoit or Eddie or Michaels.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Loving Luke and his cocky confessional. He is so made to be a heel.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The Striker said:


> When I look at Luke I see Randy Orton.


That's a bad thing.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Martin looks like a swollen Evan Bourne :lmao


I was thinking that also.!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Perhaps in the Indys Eric really played as some big, slow and powerful guy, which hid the fact that he has poor conditioning. Thats all that I think think of as to why this guy just can't go for very long, other than him failing to get/stay in shape. It's just dissapointing.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Ditcka said:


> Martin looks like a swollen Evan Bourne :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I liked Martin since the start but it seemed like he was always just in the middle of the group. Glad to see he broke away from the pack today.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't care. Skidmark stole that show with his selling.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> I don't care. Skidmark stole that show with his selling.


This.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Can't stand Luke. Biggest douchebag face a person can have. Don't know why anyone likes him.

And Ryan's overselling made me laugh. There's someone who knows how to have fun.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Joel said:


> I don't care. Skidmark stole that show with his selling.


Reminds me of a young Shawn Michaels with that selling


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Joel said:


> I don't care. Skidmark stole that show with his selling.


HBK would be proud!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Skidmark will be the new Mr. Wrestlemania.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

protecting Rima again


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

All aboard the Skidmarks Express! I've been driving since the first episode.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

'not a drop of manhood in him'

damn


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill loves Skidmarks deep down inside


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL "Skidmark is just a jackass".


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DeMott: He's a jack ass! :lmao

He hates him! :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FUCK OUTTA HERE MICKAEL.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

nooo, not rima


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm on the Skidmarks bandwagon btw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Three strikes and you're out.
Rima has to go.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol at them calling Mickael a nice guy. What version of him on what planet are they seeing?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, nevermind. This is her second time there.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

skidmark looked like jack sparrow if he was a wrestler lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mikael is going home....they won't have two women going home on one show, but I think this is her last shot


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Skidmark needs to go. He's a fool.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

see if skidmarks just shoots on that fat piece of crap demott he will stay!


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryan is a heel. He's getting to Bill.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

what an asshole

send micheal home


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mickael needs a fucking Stunner.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

DJ-Maven is going home


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please get rid of the Robbie E wannabe.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> Reminds me of a young Shawn Michaels with that selling





JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> HBK would be proud!


Makes me with SummerSlam 2006 was Hogan vs Skidmark. He would have spun in the air 18 times after the big boot!

Hope Mickael goes home.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rima thinking she can just be fit and pretty enough to be a wrestler. no technique and you're killing someone.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Mickael needs a fucking Stunner.


Yes.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

No way Maven Jr. isn't going home with how they are showing this.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Rima & Skidmarks = ratings.

Nobody cares about Mickael.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Mickael is such a fucking dick...but I actually like him. He's entertaining.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

maven jr. just went ronnie on his bitch ass


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mickael steroids don't allow him to perform properly. He needs to go.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I hate tape delayed RAWs


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ugh I hate this prick.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Rima looks good


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

scrilla said:


> maven jr. just went ronnie on his bitch ass


Come at me bro! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

rima looks fucking sexy with that belt


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Mickael is such a fucking tool. He needs to throw his Jersey ass off a bridge.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Skidmarks shooting lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Skidmarks promo


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

ITS PISSES ME OFF STEVE


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Skidmark reminds me of Lucky cannnon


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ryan cutting that promo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Skidmark's tough act is so unconvincing :lmao

This guy is gold. He MUST stay!


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Loved that rehearsed kiss-ass speech by Ryan. Guy just has to be a corny face or heel when he makes it. He's the next Kurt Angle.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

One on one time = knee pad time.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

lmao, gg skidmark


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I would love to see Rima as a Diva in the W W E.

Edit: A Weiner!! Lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A damn weiner. 


No you! :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, everybody's shooting!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

LULZ a weiner :lmao

Also, GOTDAMN Rima. So fine.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

"I kicked all your asses" - Skid


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryan is fucking entertaining


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Rima surives for another week


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Rima is safe.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

-he called you a wiener! 

-a damn wiener!


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

best show in years produced by the WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Preferential treatment like a motherfucker.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

a promo off? I love you stone cold


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Both gave good speeches. Loving this.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Skidmarks wins. Flawless victory.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Skidmarks is the most entertaining contestant.

CUT THAT PROMO SKIDS!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This douchebag with the bald head (not Austin) looks like he's slipped the date rape drug in many a drinks.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Skidmarks ftw!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

SKIDMARKS FUCKING BRINGIN IT






FATALITY


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy skids!


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Skidmarks >>> Mickael.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SKIDMARKS!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

OH MY GOD SKIDMARKS IS THE BEST.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SKIDMARKS FTMFW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn Ryan......am a fan lol


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Fuck yeah Skidmarks!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ryan murdered his ass!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

welp. skidmarks just shit on him.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Skidmarks is officially awesome!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Skidmarks just fucking OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Later Mikael.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

honestly they both blow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Jersey douchebag does not like losing to Skidmarks.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol so glad maven wannabe got kicked off.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

i am loving these fucking eliminations

every one of them is awesome


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Skidmarks = legend


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Win!!!!!! Go Ryan.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SKIDMARKS! My fucking man since day one!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Skid beasted on his ass.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Bye bye Jersey dipshit.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

to the raw thread


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeremiah has competition.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Screw NXT. This show is the best.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Holy skids!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

am a ryan fan, hope he wins....


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

damn, he fucking owned mickael.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

YAYYY skidmarks is awesome (H) he brought it


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

That was a damn good promo from Ryan. Mickael was standing there like the douche he is thinking "yeah I'm fucked".


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"I wanna see my name in lights!"

Way to leave yourself open to be slaughtered. Idiot. Glad he's gone.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

SKIDMARKS JUST PROMOWNED MICKAEL


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

selfmademob said:


> Screw NXT. This show is the best.


It's better than Raw & Smackdown!


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

HAHA Ryan just served Mickael.

Bill's gonna be pissed


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

So...Skidmarks for WWE Champ? I'd mark.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Long live skidmark. Awesome promo. so glad that arrogant prick Mikael lost.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Skidmarks just won me over. Luke get the fuck out!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow Skidmarks brought it. Mickael getting sent home by the guy he talked so much trash about.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow. Ryan SHREDDED Mickael to pieces in that promo. What a bitch that Mickael was. If you hate the man so much then look him straight in eye when he cuts a promo on you. He deserved to go.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Skidmarks is a loveable loser...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr. Body said:


> HAHA Ryan just served Mickael.
> 
> Bill's gonna be pissed


Nah, I think Bill enjoys torturing him!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Ryan showed what he can do if he was serious for once. The face triumphs over the heel.

I was kind of shocked that Eric didn't get in the bottom three. Glad though.

Good show this week.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm disappointed that Raw started.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

That's three weeks in a row Tough Enough's been awesome. Can't say the same about Impact! or RAW or Smackdown. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Skidmarks just won me over.


This. i think he just needs to take the cheesiness out of his wrestling.


I also find it funny that last week Ryan called it that Michael was going home this week.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn, Skidmark brought it on the mic. Reminded me a bit of Edge there.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Skidmarks is great. He let the fire and passion show through the sweetheart exterior this week.

And they're hyping Rima up big with this show. The editing has been obviously detailing her journey each week. I don't think she'll win unless they have a winner of each sex, but it's a little disconcerting since her career would likely follow the same path as Kaitlyn's (who?).


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Man, the two who got eliminated tonight pretty much cements that I will like whoever wins this competition.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bret Hart is the guest next week

big guy Andy has been somewhat under the radar as well as Alicia's sister


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Damn, Skidmark brought it on the mic. Reminded me a bit of Edge there.


That was a sick promo. And it was so much better because it kicked Mikael's stupid ass outta the competition.


----------



## Wild Pegasus (Jan 2, 2011)

Ryan grew a set tonight. Kudos.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

weener


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Skidmarks is better than RAW so far.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck Raw, I want three hours of Tough Enough on Mondays.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Fuck Raw, I want three hours of Tough Enough on Mondays.




this


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

so I guess they show the previous weeks' TE after RAW?


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

Even if she loses, i think rima deserves a contract anyway, she's got everything beside technique, unlike most other divas in wwe who have nothing, I think with some training, she would be able to outshine alot of the other divas, stone cold see's something in her too it's obvious


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Since it's Spring Break for me, this will be the first Tough Enough I'll really be watching live and all the way through.

Sounds pretty entertaining to me. Oh, and not to mention that Rima is FINE AS HELL.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree, I'd prefer 3 hours of Tough Enough instead of RAW.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

luke is coming off as a sore loser, when he doesn't win every session or challenge he gets pissy about it...don't like arrogant people like that....currently liking riggs, martin and skidmarks right now.

rima won't win, but i fear she might be offered a contract.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm glad Michelle went home, she annoyed the hell out of me.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't get the point of showing the previous week's TE.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Hell yea, Sidmarks is still here. Am I the only one who likes this guy?


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Fuck Raw, I want three hours of Tough Enough on Mondays.


Holy shit this. I usually hate reality shows but TE is the shit this season.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

I only want Rima to win because she is soooooooooooo gorgeous.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Hell yea, Sidmarks is still here. Am I the only one who likes this guy?


His promo on Mickael at the end of this week's episode was fucking fantastic, he could be a star with a little more work(and a haircut FFS).



Mr. Rager said:


> I only want Rima to win because she is soooooooooooo gorgeous.


Agreed, though she'll probably get a contract either way.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

Skidmarks is the most entertaining contestant so far. Nah he doesn't need a haircut. Too many clean cut vanillas in the WWE right now. Skids needs to stand out. He is like a young goofy Kurt Angle lol.


----------



## Jeffie (Feb 2, 2010)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Hell yea, Sidmarks is still here. Am I the only one who likes this guy?


No Skidmarks won a lot of guys over tonight with his promo


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes! Eric survives another week.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Ridiculous. Mickael blew it. He deserved to stay over Ryan but, Ryan won over Austin with that speech


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ryan is being quite the dark horse.

Bill called him an over-actor. The mere fact that he can over-act means there's a real actor in him if he just tones it down.

And even though Luke was bring a bit of a prick, you'd have to respect the fact that he gave Ryan a little bit of advice. Shows how confident he is that he doesn't mind giving advice, since he thinks he'll win anyways.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

Man, Mickael was sure being an asshole. I'm happy Ryan kicked his ass in a promo.
I still don't like Rima, but this whole show is to make her look good in the end.
Luke needs to fail at something to get him more motivated. Because of that I was almost hoping he got in the bottom three.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Mickael must of felt like a right cunt after destroying Skidmark's bed then losing :lmao Skidmarks should have said "It's ok dude, I'll use your bed, you won't be."


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Another great episode. I notice Ivelesse gets pretty much no TV time and every time I see her I'm like WTF is she again? lol. 


The most impressive this week was definitely Martin for stepping up to the plate in the ring and Ryan for ripping everyone a new asshole in the race.


Loved to watch Mickael go home. Skidmarks tore him up in the promo and was able to adapt quite quickly to the weaknesses of Mickael's promo. Skidmarks was right last week when he talked about how he will be happy to see him go the next week. Maybe he will just sleep in Mickael's bed tonight.


Austin was far more tame this week. The episode in general was far more tame. I guess they want to take different approaches each week. There is a time to be cruel and malicious and a time to be motivating. This week was a motivation week.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

I really don't see how people are so adamant that Luke is going to win it. All signs are pointing towards an Eric victory.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

This is a great show.

Glad Michael's gone, he sucks. Ryan owned him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

8 Ball said:


> I really don't see how people are so adamant that Luke is going to win it. All signs are pointing towards an Eric victory.


Yep. Anyone who's ever watched a Reality Show can see that Luke is such a distraction.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

This season is going to end with Bill and Skidmarks hugging it out and crying "I LOVE YOU SKIDMARKS"


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ryan now has his own fanbase, the SkidMarks.

Damn I hated that other prick, really glad he's gone.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Hell yea, Sidmarks is still here. Am I the only one who likes this guy?


I've been marking for Skids since the first episode!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Sidmarks owned the other guy on the promo.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That promo will be up there with Austin's King of the Ring promo.


When Skidmarks is on his 5th World Title reign 6 years from now, we will know that promo is what started it all.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Skidmark's promo was impressive, but I couldn't get over his brutal selling.

He looked like an idiot the way he'd react after every move


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so glad that Jersey douchebag is gone. How weird was his promo? Ryan stumbled a bit in the beginning but eventually owned the whole thing. Skidmark 3:16 says he's gonna be a fucking legend!

Also, I'm starting to think someone's paying the network not to show any footage of Andy or Alicia Fox's sister (whatever her name is). I have no memory of either doing anything the entire season except for the dog challenge. Wouldn't surprise me if they got whacked by the mafia at some point.

Rima's still fine as hell.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm definitely doing a Facebook fan page for Skidmarks


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Captivating viewing. Skidmarks tearing the Jersey kid a new a-hole made this episode.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I'm definitely doing a Facebook fan page for Skidmarks


Post a link!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Skidm...ing_started#!/pages/Skidmarks/165976136792305


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Skidmarksamania may only have 2 "likes" on Facebook at the moment but once he explodes, you will be seeing 8 digits!


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

instantclassic27 said:


> Skidmark's promo was impressive, but I couldn't get over his brutal selling.
> 
> He looked like an idiot the way he'd react after every move


In all fairness, people were saying that about Flair and in some cases Michaels for a long time.

Anything can happen. Not that I'm comparing whats-his-face to Flair or Michaels right now, maybe one day in the future.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Gingermadman said:


> In all fairness, people were saying that about Flair and in some cases Michaels for a long time.
> 
> Anything can happen. Not that I'm comparing whats-his-face to Flair or Michaels right now, maybe one day in the future.


I think he was deliberately trying to imitate them though


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

So glad that punk Mickael's gone, and the fact that he lost to his enemy Skidmark is Oh-so-sweet! I was hoping that skidmark would step up in that promo and man, he delivered. I grinned when Mickael got eliminated.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

The best thing from Monday night -RAW&TE was Ryan promo.He had the passion :gun:


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Skidmarks' promo is being overhyped, typical IWC behaviour. If he did this on RAW, people would either find it average or shit. He's still the guy who comes across like a dork in every challenge and doesn't know how to sell.


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

Jethro said:


> Skidmarks' promo is being overhyped, typical IWC behaviour. If he did this on RAW, people would either find it average or shit. He's still the guy who comes across like a dork in every challenge and doesn't know how to sell.


I disagree. It was an excellent promo full of passion. It was also cool that it was non scripted and had truth and emotion behind it. I would rather listen to Skidmarks promo all day than most of the scripted, cookie cutter bullshit that comes out of the mouth of most WWE superstars.

Steve Austin smiling is proof that it was good.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Skidmarks whole "edge" seemed fake as fuck to me.


IT'S TIME TO GET MAD!!!111

He'll never amount to shit in the WWE he's too pussy. Him and Maven Jr. both fucking blow tbh. That being said his promo > the JoMo one to opent he show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

scrilla said:


> Skidmarks whole "edge" seemed fake as fuck to me.
> 
> 
> IT'S TIME TO GET MAD!!!111
> ...




He does a better promo than like 75% of the heels on the main roster.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

If Skidmarks bulks up a bit and changes his look he might become somewhat decent.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Jethro said:


> Skidmarks' promo is being overhyped, typical IWC behaviour. If he did this on RAW, people would either find it average or shit. He's still the guy who comes across like a dork in every challenge and doesn't know how to sell.


If Austin approves of your promo, it's a good promo.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Skidmarks promo wasn't a Chris Jericho or CM Punk promo but it came from where it mattered. It came from his heart. That's how he won Austin over.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jethro said:


> Skidmarks' promo is being overhyped, typical IWC behaviour. If he did this on RAW, people would either find it average or shit. He's still the guy who comes across like a dork in every challenge and doesn't know how to sell.


So when the majority has a positive view on something, it's automatically overhyped. Good to know, good to know.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

From the moment I saw Mikael tossing out Skidmarks bed I knew he was gonna go. There's no way fate would pass up the opportunity to make Mikael feel like an even bigger cunt than he already is.

I would have made him fix back my damn bed before he left.

Also was anyone else impressed at Skidmarks' promo? Damn it was good I wasn't even expecting it. I was like "WHAT TEH FUCK!!"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I think Skidmarks promo benefited from Maven Jr's sucking and Maven Jr looking away like a little PUSSY when Skidmarks went off. Dude looked like a fuckin bitch backing down to that girly motherfucker.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Just glad Mikkael can go back to the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Seeing Stone Cold int he ring was cool, was a tiny amount of time, but still cool.

Skidmarks or Miss USA to win Tough Enough. 

Luke to get eliminated next week please.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

EPIC episode. stone cold is just some kind of genius.. when he found out that skids and mikeal hated each other and sent rima back you just knew shit was gonna go down.
so good to see skimarks step it up and that baldy got exactly what he desearved. 

im hoping soon we see eric step it up in a similar way. it was great how he lasted in the challenge but its been like 3 weeks now hearing the same stuff about him being out of shape its getting a little long.
props to martin but theres still something about him i just dont like. he just seems so completely middle of the road and cheesey to me. theres just no spark. 
luke evened out his dickishness by giving skids a nice little bit of advice. hes still the fave.
jerimiah is my pick, hes so hard not to like and seems to have natural character ontop of all the other skills needed for wrestling.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> From the moment I saw Mikael tossing out Skidmarks bed I knew he was gonna go.


From the moment he was the first guy to have his story featured on the episode, I knew he was going to go. 

It's a reality show hallmark. Happens every episode.


----------



## machine_man (Jan 1, 2009)

Best episode so far for me. The entirety of the elimination was great, loved seeing Ryan destroy Mickael even though I dislike everything else about him. I thought Mickael would've stayed on longer because the controversy he causes is good TV but I'm happy to see the prick go either way.

I don't know why they're still keeping Eric on. He was out of shape in the first week and he's still out of shape in the third week. The judges are going way too easy on him just because he's big and has a "good look".


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Eric looked decent in the technique drills, heck he made the "finals" with Martin but his one downfall is his fitness. Kind of hard to believe it hasn't improved somewhat in three weeks. I imagine they do cardio drills during the warmups


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Just glad Mikkael can go back to the Jersey Shore.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Austins smiling during this exchange cracked me up :

"He's callin you a weiner.."

"A DAMN WEINER"

A damn weiner


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Another good episode and the best thing is though I can a few people showing potential. Skidmarks promo at the end was good but I didn't think it was great. Maybe it looked good because that Mickael's was so bad. I'm glad he went as I hated him. Surely though after a while if Eric isn't in shape he has to go as he should start trying to get into shape whenever he can.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

Skidmark mark right here. Awesome episode. My favs Eric and Ryan.


----------



## aj693 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am loving the series so far and Luke is my fave. The only issue I have is how the special guests so far have done nothing. Would have been nice to see Big show give them chokeslams or John Cena doing the AA


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

Tarfu said:


> Also, I'm starting to think someone's paying the network not to show any footage of Andy or Alicia Fox's sister (whatever her name is). I have no memory of either doing anything the entire season except for the dog challenge. Wouldn't surprise me if they got whacked by the mafia at some point.
> 
> Rima's still fine as hell.


It is only the 3rd episode so there is a limit to how much they can show everyone, the focus is on the final three of that episode with them getting their talk to the camera bits, along with whoever is doing best so there's about 1/3 of the roster who are just there right now. 

Hopefully there will be the room in the show for some of them to stand out before they are eliminated as these kind of shows are always stronger if you actually have an interest in whether somebody goes or stays.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

machine_man said:


> I don't know why they're still keeping Eric on. He was out of shape in the first week and he's still out of shape in the third week. The judges are going way too easy on him just because he's big and has a "good look".


It does seem slightly odd that he got a pass this week since he should have been focusing on his fitness after being called out for it in week 1, on the whole they seem to have been more forgiving of people if they show they are trying such as Rima not being very good, but trying to improve rather than those who can do better but were coasting along.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Crowl said:


> It does seem slightly odd that he got a pass this week since he should have been focusing on his fitness after being called out for it in week 1, on the whole they seem to have been more forgiving of people if they show they are trying such as Rima not being very good, but trying to improve rather than those who can do better but were coasting along.




Truly improving your agility takes months to be able to do. Conditioning is a bitch. About the only reason he is still around is because he is seen as having the WWE look.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm glad Mickael went. Just a muscly dude with no passion and no clue what he's doing. Skidmarks has that annoying quality about him but you can tell that he's passionate about it. He sort of won me over with his promo too. I like that Martin got some focus this week too. He's a slow burner but I think that after the skills challenge he's going to keep getting better. Maybe somebody can give Luke some competition now. Speaking of Luke, I'm glad they kicked him out. While being confident is good, I think he needed to be taken down a notch and reminded that he can't coast. And I don't care what anybody says, I like Rima and want to see her go far. She wants it bad and is willing to learn. She also has character and would make for a great diva imo. 

I'm really loving this show. I look forward to it more than Raw these days tbh.


----------



## stonecoldrocky23 (Apr 18, 2011)

bottom line this show is turning out to be a lot better than i thought. of course having stone cold do his thing is great television


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I think as time passes by Eric will stay in shape. He will make it at least to the final six. To be honest I think he has potential.

Next week we might get a double elimination.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't understand why they have Bret Hart as a guest star. I mean, aren't they trying to teach these kids to be charismatic and not put people to sleep? 

...........


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I don't understand why they have Bret Hart as a guest star. I mean, aren't they trying to teach these kids to be charismatic and not put people to sleep?
> 
> ...........


You call bret hart broing yet have randy orton, the most boring wrestler ever in both your avatar and sig ? makes no sense.

I dont think Rima will win, she will get a 'proud' exit and it will be made out that shes done realy well and has a future in the buisness some day. Id bet my life savings on it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The focus this week was about technique. Maybe they will continue on to next week?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Got to watch TE tonight.

Holy crap skid mark's promo was excellent. But the dude is a nice guy. It's gonna be pretty hard to be an asshole throughout the whole competition. I loved how he replied to Austin - "i'm pretty pissed off Steve" with a grin on his face.

Jeremiah had no idea who Stacy Keibler was LOL.

Rima- damn, she is impressing me every week.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

NostalgicDave said:


> You call bret hart broing yet have randy orton, the most boring wrestler ever in both your avatar and sig ? makes no sense.


Makes sense to me actually. I find Hart boring. I don't find Orton boring. See, makes perfect sense.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Orton is boring. Sorry.


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

Skidmarks, and rima are my favorites, I see alot of potential in her, she has the heart for it and willingness to learn, unlike most the other models who made it in the wwe,Also eric is overrated, he doesn't have a great look in imo he looks like a big retard


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

StarzNBarz said:


> Orton is boring. Sorry.


Tell that to the thousands of people screaming their heads off for him every week.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Tell that to the thousands of people screaming their heads off for him every week.


interesting point.:hmm:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Anybody have a pick as to who will get cut?

I'm calling out Eric. There will be another one of those situations where endurance and mental strength will be in play, like that run in the canyon, and he will drop the ball again.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I think the black chick will leave along with possibly Andy. Both haven't shown anything.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Andy is one of my sleeper picks. He'll go deep and possibly win it all. Decent in the ring, good look and size, performs capably in the challenges and already has an FCW contract.


----------



## machine_man (Jan 1, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I think the black chick will leave along with possibly Andy. Both haven't shown anything.


I'm hoping Andy doesn't go yet as I picked him to be my dark horse candidate when he was shown working out while everyone else was partying in the first ep. And I thought it was hilarious when Mickael messed up Ryan's bed and Andy just walked in and went HA! But based on how much attention has been given to Ryan, Rima, and Eric, I think those are the three they want to go far which boggles my mind. I actually like Rima and think she would make a good diva but Ryan and Eric suck hard, even taking into account Ryan's promo. 

The guy I want to leave is AJ, though he might stick on for awhile. Comparing the contestants, he's probably somewhere in the average to above-average in terms of overall talent but I just dislike the guy. He's not very interesting and as childish as it sounds, I hate his face. 

Agree on Alicia Fox's sister though, couldn't care less about her and she'll leave soon enough, possibly even in the upcoming episode. Though I have a feeling she'll get a contract anyway just so they can call her up and have her team with her sister. All that's left would be to sign any sisters Melina has and we could have one of the greatest tag matches of all time :side:


----------

